

Ask HN: How probable is that gmail loses your data? - marpalmin

I have a huge amount of important information in my gmail account. Of course I could backup that info to be even safer. But I'm wondering is there some estimate of the real probability of gmail of losing your data? I guess it is almost null.
======
byoung2
It has happened, so the probability is non-null:

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20037554-93.html>

 _Some Gmail users complained yesterday of suddenly and mysteriously losing
e-mails, contacts, and folders. Google originally said 0.29 percent of the
user base was affected by the issue but has since revised that figure to less
than 0.02 percent, or about 40,000 of the service's 200 million accounts._

They do say that the data would be restored, but I couldn't find a
confirmation of how much was not restored. They say that they keep copies of
data in multiple data centers as well as on tape.

